# How do I get my ex boyfriend back?



## tanya984 (Nov 21, 2011)

We have dated for a long time. Recently, we fought and called each other names. Now I really miss him and. He is the guy for me. How do I get my ex boyfriend back fast? What is the best way to get my ex boyfriend back? I really need help get my ex back. I want to win him back now. Help!!! I am so confused right now.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

tanya984 said:


> We have dated for a long time. Recently, we fought and called each other names. Now I really miss him and. He is the guy for me. How do I get my ex boyfriend back fast?


What if he has no interest in coming back? You can't force or make someone get back into a relationship unless they want to. Has he contacted you since the fight? One thing I'd suggest, whether he comes back or not, is to dispense with the name-calling during an argument. It is counterproductive and childish.


----------



## tanya984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> What if he has no interest in coming back? You can't force or make someone get back into a relationship unless they want to. Has he contacted you since the fight? One thing I'd suggest, whether he comes back or not, is to dispense with the name-calling during an argument. It is counterproductive and childish.





MarieCee said:


> Hi tanya, here is my advice for you:
> "I want to win him back now."
> You should give him time to think about the relationship to make his decision.
> What you need to do is break up contact with him and wait for response.
> ...


Thank you both of you for responding. I was confused and scared. I am much more calm now. I will report back when I have finished reading the review.


----------



## kwatts (Nov 27, 2011)

hey tanya,

It sounds like you really miss your man. Are you telling everything or did something really bad happen to cause the split?

Who knows he may be feeling the same way but he's not sure how
to approach coming back.

My husband and i separated a while back and i was devastated because i knew deep down he was the right one for me. A good friend of mine recommended a read for me that really helped and gave me good insight in my relationship and now we are back together and extremely happy.

Maybe you should give it a read: Get Back Your Boyfriend|Get My Boyfriend Back|Get My Man Back|How To Get Him Back|Boyfriend Back|Get Your Man Back

After reading this he will be begging to get you back.

hope this helps.


----------

